# 1976 Chevrolet Caprice



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)

This is a 1:25 scale 1976 Chevrolet Caprice model in brown walnut featuring stock decals. The model was done up as a combination car carrier and security car because I wanted to use the cherry top in particular. Inside, the model has a tiny CB radio! A matching brown walnut trailer was built, too, and I'm in the process of building a 1:25 scale 1927 Ford Police car to be the trailer's cargo.

Thanks for looking...


----------



## JERSEYJUNKER1 (Jul 22, 2007)

real cool model don"t see many like this one. can"t wait to see the 27 ford and trailer.:dude:


----------



## Bandit17 (Jan 25, 2010)

Had a race car like that once! Very cool


----------

